# 2014 Chevy Cruze & Opel/Vauxhall Astra Owners Manuals and Chevy / Holden dealer literature



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

2014 VAUXHALL Astra Owners Manual (thanks to plano-doug):


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added the 2014 OPEL ASTRA Owner's Manual above


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Adding a Canadian 2014 Cruze brochure:


----------

